# Has anyone heard this quartet play?



## Violin23

I am wondering if these guys are any good.

Their website is: www.amundsonstrings.com


----------



## Delicious Manager

Judging by their website, they have chosen to concentrate on parties, wedding, etc rather than to attempt to break into the concert recital circuit. It makes you wonder why. The sound sample at the bottom of the page isn't them - it's a commercial recording of the slow movement of Elgar's Cello Concerto. Strange choice!


----------

